# Delta Tail Male and Delta Elephant Ear Female



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Moloka'i really loves Ellie! He was trying to nag her into hugging her even when she was out of eggs. He build an amazing bubble nest and Ellie approved! The first time I saw them wrap, (Probably the first time) she only laid four eggs. That soon turned to dozens! She loves him and everything went smoothly. (Except she nipped him a few times.) There are around 100 eggs I think and I am super protective of them!

Moloka'i and Ellie did an awesome job!


I will try getting pictures!

Hatched!: May 29th 2020.

Free swimming: June 1st 2020.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Yes it went really well! I am really proud of them! 😃


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

So exciting! Don't forget to show us what Ellie looks like (I can't remember seeing her before). Its cool they are both delta's! I didnt realize moloka'i was named after an island till a few days ago I was reading a book that mentioned the island, I was like OHHH!
Congrats to both of you!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Ya! We just got Ellie and She did really good. We are giving her a rest but I will post a picture soon.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

This is Ellie!









And this is the bubble nest & the eggs!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)




----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Great photo of the nest! Ellie sure is a cutie 💜


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I know! I call her sister or cutie sometimes.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Yup! She is really cute.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

The eggs just hatched this morning! Moloka’I has been none stop on the watch for falling fry! Here’s some pictures. 😁


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

Wow, I don’t know much about breeding Bettas, do the parents/dad protect the babies right after they are hatched?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Once the female is done laying eggs she will act disinterested in the male and he will start nagging her. You remove the female at that stage. A few days later when the babies hatch the dad will have to put them back into the bubblenest.


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Update:

The fry are now attaching themselves to the styrofoam cup without help. They love exploring and are growing bigger, Moloka'i still has to constantly pick them up though.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I added some BBS in the fry tank because they are free swimming and I took Moloka'i out. The little babies are learning to feed!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

The baby bettas really like BBS! But the juking motions of the shrimp are hard for them to follow sometimes without them stalling out! It kind of reminds me of WW2 dogfighting! Me or my brother will post pictures when we get the chance.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Swimming baby Bettas!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Oh my! So tiny and cute!!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

CosmicSyringe said:


> Oh my! So tiny and cute!!


I know right!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

I got some better pictures!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Full bellies!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Full bellies!


Yup! 🤣


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Whoa so many!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

I think there are 175-180!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Really?


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I think that's how many I started out with, but I thought there was only 100 or so xD


----------



## Zellie (Apr 26, 2020)

So tiny and precious! Best of luck and I’ll be following your story.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

The fry are a little older than one week old. They are pro hunters of baby brine shrimp now!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I haven't noticed any dead fry since they hatched, I think we have only lost about ten fry total.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I noticed several dead fry yesterday, mostly runty ones but a few pretty big ones. You can see their fins coming in and some of them are coloring up! They grow really fast!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Her are some pictures of them now!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Her are two more!


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Sooooo tiny


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Great pictures @Sergeant Betta! My phone camera can hardly focus on my babies lol


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

The babies are around a month old and the bigger ones are coloring up a little.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

they're growing up so fast! Your photos are great!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I can see the little babies scales and some of their fins are turning red!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I moved some larger babies to a fully decorated/filtered 3.5 gallon tank, and the are growing fast! Meanwhile in the 13 gallon with the smaller babies I have lose some fry mysteriously. I will post some pictures soon!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Why are the babies dying? Some of them look like they have crooked spines!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Do you think they could be overfed? How many are dying for example? Can you get photos?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I have lost 3 and 3 more are dying. My brother will post pictures of the sick.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

I lost most of my first spawn from simply not being careful enough with them I think. They are just incredibly fragile. I hope you don't lose more 🙁


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

The Betta fry in the 3.5 seem to be getting better! But the six in the cup are the same.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Some of my fry had trouble swimming for a while, like their back end would slowly sink, but they turned out fine. Im not finding anything about betta fry with bent spines sorry ☹


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

THEY HAVE RECOVERED! It's a MIR-ACLE! When I left the room they were all laying around and contorted, when I came back they were perfect! We still have around 8 isolated because they haven't recovered, but 90% of them are better!


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

Our biggest Bettas!


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

ADORABLE! Very awesome you guys! I was super curious what colors you’d end up with.


----------



## YogisMom (Jul 7, 2020)

Sergeant Betta said:


> Our biggest Bettas!
> View attachment 1020591
> View attachment 1020592
> View attachment 1020593
> ...


Precious!!!!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Update: I will be selling some fry soon!


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Update: I will be selling some fry soon!


That's so exciting! Your pair is gorgeous. I love all the photos. How are you selling your fry?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Locally is all, I think I will sell the EE bettas for more than the others. That's normal right?


----------



## bettafulaquatics (Aug 12, 2020)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> Locally is all, I think I will sell the EE bettas for more than the others. That's normal right?


I think so. Though im not entirely sure


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

I have sold a few of the fastest growing bettas, they are almost four months old. I hope they are happy in their new homes. It is exciting to think that my family of bettas will be spread all around the state, and maybe have families of their own!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

How is this pretty boy, a now 4 month old son of Molokai and Ellie! He is so pretty so I will be keeping him for myself! 😇 

What should I name him?


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

He is EE


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

He's sure handsome!
Name ideas: Azure, Sprite, Cobalt, Ravus


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I like him! I’m the worst about names but I look forward to seeing what you decide on.


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

He died yesterday, my dad was doing a lot of anglegrinding near his tank; and he seemed stressed. The next day I noticed he lost color and was having trouble swimming. The next day he had clamped fins and then yesterday he randomly died!


😭 


He was my favorite.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Awe I’m sorry that sucks


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Aww you guys im so sad and sorry to hear that, may he swim in peace


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Culled the last of the deformed and not growing fry.


----------

